
Americans Still Fear Self-Driving Cars - howard941
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-14/americans-still-fear-self-driving-cars
======
RNeff
Current software is unreliable and crashes a lot. Operating system goes 'blue
screen of death', ATMs go down, store cash registers go down, airline computer
systems go down. Facebook was offline yesterday. Malware, viruses,hackers
everywhere. Software quality sucks. Now up the risk. Faulty software will be
controlling a multiple ton autonomous weapon. Will it kill the passenger, the
pedestrian, or both?

Oh. Don't forget snow.

